

Any NYC Hacking Programs - LadyMel

Hi there! Anyone know where I can apply to free and affordable, on-site (NOT online; my attention span online is verryyyyy low) web development courses or programs in the NYC area? I hope to apply to Hacker School this month. Any similar programs like that? Thanks.
======
databyte
You already know the basics of programming and want to apply it in an
internship, hackathon or specific challenge? Or you want to take a basic 101
class?

There's a Hacker Hours meetup Thurs night with a lot of developers in a wide
range of skill levels that you can probably ask around for guidance or help.
<http://www.meetup.com/nyc-on-rails/events/75153382/>

